# Sunbeds - how often?



## j.m.

I'm looking to go on the sunbeds to try and get a but of colour on me before the summer. I don't tan really fast but get a decent colour if I'm abroad for a week or two.

How often would you generally go on for? If I used DW's for 4 minutes after each session (3 times a week) would that be enough?

Cheers

James


----------



## Fragjuice

cover yourself in varnish and let it dry, it takes ages for the stain to come out of your skin. If you want darker just add another coat, job done


----------



## SK-XO

I go for 8 mins high pressure X6, about once a week or every 10 days, just depends really. And you can see my colour there and im naturally white. Takes time to build up though. Try a spray tan or xen tan is pretty good for lasting, my gf uses it and she stays a great colour, and only puts it on once a week. 20 quid a bottle. It goes a nice brownish colour though.


----------



## suliktribal

Never.

No point. I don't tan. I think I actually go whiter.


----------



## SK-XO

suliktribal said:


> Never.
> 
> No point. I don't tan. I think I actually go whiter.


MT2/Fake tan.


----------



## suliktribal

SK-XO said:


> MT2/Fake tan.


When the muscles are bulgin', mate!


----------



## strange_days

same as sulik, never

sunbed = fail imo

just man up

:lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Can imagine you pair ^ with a bottle of sun shimer :lol:


----------



## strange_days

Is that the look you aspire to SK ?

I'd hit it :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

strange_days said:


> Is that the look you aspire to SK ?
> 
> I'd hit it :lol:


Pmsl no danger. I don't put fake tan on tbh. Just sunbed. I've had a spray tan before and it looked pretty decent but not really bothered about it.


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## Lois_Lane

Never, last time i checked in the mirror i am white why would i want to change that?

Slap on some pro tan you will be dark in no time....


----------



## jordanwlkp

melanotan 2


----------



## irishdude

Not vain enough to worry about the tanning, really good to get some sun and luckily i tan easily enough but not gonna risk skin cancer with the sunbeds. Read an article recently saying that under 30 year old using sunbeds were running a serious risk of sun damage/skin cancer as the skin had not built up the necessary resistance to take the concentrated rays from the sunbed tubes. If you're hell bent on achieving the guido look, slap on the fake tan. :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

I'm fair to red haired and blue-eyed - typical nord. Normally I burn quickly even through a white shirt.

I had a malignant melanoma on my hand - thankfully removed successfully.

The dermatologist warned me against ever sunbathing or using sunbeds again, and always to use high SPF sun-block.

MT2 works very well for me - gives me a good tan but more importantly it absolutely stops me burning! :thumb:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

four days into melanotan 2 and used the sun beds once and looking the brownest i have been in years!! mt2 all the way :thumb:


----------



## zelobinksy

All depends on how your skin is to be honest, a lot of health critics will advise to use it no more than three times a week, but this is really on an normative basis.

I'm fortunate I almost never burn and i tan pretty easily.

Go three times a week or every two/three days for 3-5 minutes.

I go every three days, for 6 minutes but if my skin is ever irritated from previous exposure or other irritants (deodrant etc) i'll skip it or reduce the time a fair amount.

Another one worth trying is coconut oil/butter, i use it all the time, keeps the skin hydrated and helps you tan if you take it before/during tanning, whether or not this is better or worse for your skin, i'm not sure...I just know its good for the skin in general, as it helps with scar tissue and irritated skin.


----------



## bigjonny

melatan all the way , beds once a week if that


----------



## testman

6 mins twice a week, start with 6 mins once a week first two weeks


----------



## danny bitz

twice a week lookin on gettin on the tan jabs aswell like


----------



## SK-XO

zelobinksy said:


> All depends on how your skin is to be honest, a lot of health critics will advise to use it no more than three times a week, but this is really on an normative basis.
> 
> I'm fortunate I almost never burn and i tan pretty easily.
> 
> Go three times a week or every two/three days for 3-5 minutes.
> 
> I go every three days, for 6 minutes but if my skin is ever irritated from previous exposure or other irritants (deodrant etc) i'll skip it or reduce the time a fair amount.
> 
> Another one worth trying is coconut oil/butter, i use it all the time, keeps the skin hydrated and helps you tan if you take it before/during tanning, whether or not this is better or worse for your skin, i'm not sure...I just know its good for the skin in general, as it helps with scar tissue and irritated skin.


You go 3 times a week :\. I go once almost every 2 weeks, and im that colour <. About 3 a month on average. For 8 mins each time.


----------



## Fullhouse

I started off with 2x 3 mins for 2 weeks, now 1x 6 mins a week. Take it easy to start or you will end up burned. I also moisturize with palmers cocoa butter after each session.


----------



## FrancisMichael

I normally try to go bout 2 times a week, anything between 8 and 12 mins...... Wash of fake bake to give that extra bit of colour when your out....... Boo ya! job done!


----------



## craftybutcher

When I start MT2 (roughly after spring) I got twice to three times a week for two weeks and hope for sun for the rest


----------



## mikaela

twice a week and i make sure that i use lotion to protect my skin because as we all know there are side effects of using sunbed. then sunbathe twice also, i'm just taking things slow for now.

__________________________________________________________________________

Best tanning lotions reviews


----------



## WRT

Until I look like Freddy Kruegar:thumbup1:


----------

